# Looking for a rafting store in Page AZ



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

There isn't a rafting store in page, you can get a few cam straps at Blairs denebito, your best bet for last minute items is going to be at marble canyon. They had an ok selection of must haves.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Wet Dreams River Supply in Flagstaff.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

That's 4 hours out of his way


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Still the only real raft shop in AZ that I know of. There are other places you can pick up odds and ends. Just depends on what OP is looking for.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## briantcinmt (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys.
I believe I have all I need already. 
Just was wondering if any last minute must have pops up.


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

What AZ Powell said. The store at Marble Canyon Lodge has a lot of last minute stuff you might need, like orange signal panels (sigh). Now I have two sets... (double sigh). Yours, tom


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

Most of the raft outfitter companies (PRO, Moenkopi, Ceiba, ect) all have locked trailers at Lee's Ferry that have extras in case they forget an item or something is broken on their rental fleet. If your in a pinch and you are at the put in they could probably help you out.


----------

